# This seems complicated. What do I need to know?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I went through all the videos and couldn't be more confused to be honest. I'm sorry if this annoys you. I want to get started. But just don't understand. There are 19 different videos. I was watching the video for making an Amazon.com delivery. It shows that I drive to the location and then they hand me the jacket while I'm coming through in my vehicle? Then I have to put my blinkers on? And then scan packages with my phone? How do I know which packages to scan? I'm just lost.

If you could write me like a 1,2,3,4,5 step that I could study that would be great. Please no funny response like telling me to find my customers on Facebook.

Also as far as availability. Does this mean that if I put which dates I'm available I have to accept all the blocks on those dates? If I don't, is there a penalty?


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

https://flex.amazon.com/faqs/&tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

entrep1776 said:


> https://flex.amazon.com/faqs/&tag=ubne0c-20


Says error 404


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Says error 404


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=amazon+flex+faq


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

entrep1776 said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=amazon+flex+faq


Right. Like I said I have went through all 19 videos. But sometimes I need things re-articulated, rephrased.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Right. Like I said I have went through all 19 videos. But sometimes I need things re-articulated, rephrased.


Have you tried watching a bunch of YouTube videos on Flex?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

entrep1776 said:


> Have you tried watching a bunch of YouTube videos on Flex?


Yes I've been doing that and got more confused


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

It's very easy. 

1. Accept a block.
2. Arrive at warehouse 5 mins before block
3. Tell warehouse guy you're new.
4. Do what he tells you.


I didn't even watch the videos and figured it out. Stop worrying.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

You did read the first part of the words *Independent *Contractor, right? This isn't a minimum wage robot job, you know. You need some common sense and gumption.

Your warehouse is gonna love you. And stop PMing me questions.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

It's really very simple.

Get to warehouse. Do what they tell you. At some point you will scan packages and load your car.
Follow the GPS to delivery spot. Grab correct package, scan it. Deliver. Go to next spot. Repeat until done.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> It's really simple.


Sometimes people out-simple simple. Which makes simple impossible for the simple to accomplish. And he sounds like 2000 lbs of simple.


----------



## rascal53 (Mar 29, 2017)

Just signed up. App says background check takes 25 business days?! Does it normally say that? From what ive read on this forum should only take a week.


----------



## Neuroxic77 (Jan 6, 2017)

rascal53 said:


> Just signed up. App says background check takes 25 business days?! Does it normally say that? From what ive read on this forum should only take a week.


Unfortunately, upon inital review, Amazon found your backround to be more complicated than others.


----------



## rascal53 (Mar 29, 2017)

Neuroxic77 said:


> Unfortunately, upon inital review, Amazon found your backround to be more complicated than others.


haha non-troll replies are appreciated but not required


----------



## Neuroxic77 (Jan 6, 2017)

iirc My background check took 45 days (mid Oct- end Dec). 
There isn't anything you can do but wait it out.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

LOL WTF man? You haven't done 1 block and you have all these anxieties?

It's not rocket science. You check in and say it's your first time. They'll give you a lanyard with an Amazon badge and a yellow vest. You scan your packages from a rack and swipe complete. All you have to do after that is follow your route and deliver. If you have problems just call support with your TBA number. GL


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> It's really very simple.
> 
> Get to warehouse. Do what they tell you. At some point you will scan packages and load your car.
> Follow the GPS to delivery spot. Grab correct package, scan it. Deliver. Go to next spot. Repeat until done.


Go to warehouse 5 minutes before scheduled time? Do you scan packages with your phone? How does the camera scan it? I don't understand what that does. Am I going to one warehouse or is it multiple places?

As far as availability, why do we have to give them our schedule? I am confused because I thought we were independent contractors that work when we are available. So I'm lost on that one. Please explain.



Placebo17 said:


> LOL WTF man? You haven't done 1 block and you have all these anxieties?
> 
> It's not rocket science. You check in and say it's your first time. They'll give you a lanyard with an Amazon badge and a yellow vest. You scan your packages from a rack and swipe complete. All you have to do after that is follow your route and deliver. If you have problems just call support with your TBA number. GL


What do you swipe with? Why are we swiping and how do we know it's swiping right?


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> What do you swipe with? Why are we swiping and how do we know it's swiping right?


You use your phone. You swipe right if you like the package. You swipe left if you don't.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> You swipe right if you like the package. You swipe left if you don't.


If I like the package? What do I swipe with? Phone? Their equipment?


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

I, like many others, were first timers once too. I just followed the instructions on the phone. When I get to the warehouse, I look at what others are doing and mimic them. If have questions, just ask anyone there or the manager. Most people are really helpful.

It's ok to be late on your first few deliveries. They'll understand. Just don't show up late to your block and don't forfeit block within 45 minutes of start time. I wish I knew this earlier but you only get 3 strikes for showing up late or wrongly forfeiting a block.



DRider85 said:


> If I like the package? What do I swipe with? Phone? Their equipment?


Trust me. Everything is super easy and trivial. The way Amazon has everything set up, it's supposed to be obvious to most people since they're onboarding new drivers all the time and there's zero training. You just have to get there and *just do it*!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> I, like many others, were first timers once too. I just followed the instructions on the phone. When I get to the warehouse, I look at what others are doing and mimic them. If have questions, just ask anyone there or the manager. Most people are really helpful.
> 
> It's ok to be late on your first few deliveries. They'll understand. Just don't show up late to your block and don't forfeit block within 45 minutes of start time. I wish I knew this earlier but you only get 3 strikes for showing up late or wrongly forfeiting a block.


So then you can understand my concerns, good. My questions are:

1. When do we swipe packages and which packages do we swipe? What do we swipe or scan with?

2. When we go to the warehouse, do we just drive in straight? Or are there gates or security we have to check in with?

3. As far as availability, do we have to fill in our schedules on the app? What if we don't? Do we have to accept every block that they give us? I'm confused.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I really think this guy is just trolling at this point.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

1. Maybe go to warehouse and everything will become clear? Make sure you tell the manager you're new and ask him any questions. You'll know how to swipe and scan just by looking at other people.
2. Warehouse is a building. You park your car and then go into the building like going to work. 
3. Fill in the schedule what hours you can work for all days. You don't have to accept every block they give. Only the ones you can do.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So then you can understand my concerns, good. My questions are:
> 
> 1. When do we swipe packages and which packages do we swipe? What do we swipe or scan with?
> 
> ...


1. What's address of Amazon Flex Warehouse near you?

2. Put address in GPS

3. Follow GPS to warehouse

4. Talk to Amazon worker/other people


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Nobody can be this naive and wet behind the ears.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Placebo17 said:


> You use your phone. You swipe right if you like the package. You swipe left if you don't.


Don't forget to report the packages you think are spammers.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> 1. Maybe go to warehouse and everything will become clear? Make sure you tell the manager you're new and ask him any questions. You'll know how to swipe and scan just by looking at other people.
> 2. Warehouse is a building. You park your car and then go into the building like going to work.
> 3. Fill in the schedule what hours you can work for all days. You don't have to accept every block they give. Only the ones you can do.


Okay. But I don't drive car in warehouse? Don't I need to do that to pick up blocks?

There are 19 videos. I'm linguistics building. So do you think some of them don't apply?



CatchyMusicLover said:


> Don't forget to report the packages you think are spammers.


See these are the things I don't understand. I'm just trying to prepare. I don't know which packages are scammers.


----------



## rascal53 (Mar 29, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Mine said the same thing. It took about a week and a half in reality.


Good to know. Thanks


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Nobody can be this naive and wet behind the ears.


read past posts. Rider isn't trolling. All of us have different challenges


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Ah OK.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 When are you scheduled to work?


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Paralysis by over analysis. You're trying to learn to swim without getting into the pool. Do a shift.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> DRider85 When are you scheduled to work?


I'm not. Might start in 2 days after my cold is over.

Do I need to put in available at all times? Is that why there's no blocks? I read that if u keep refreshing to get a block you might get a block that had been forfeited and you'll be required to work immediately???


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I'm not. Might start in 2 days after my cold is over.
> 
> Do I need to put in available at all times? Is that why there's no blocks? I read that if u keep refreshing to get a block you might get a block that had been forfeited and you'll be required to work immediately???


You aren't required to do anything. Blocks are offered to you and you must click on one and accept it. My app usually notifies me when blocks are available. It seems like each city is different though.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> You aren't required to do anything. Blocks are offered to you and you must click on one and accept it. My app usually notifies me when blocks are available. It seems like each city is different though.


But I heard that if you refresh your app you might get a forfeited block and need to get the warehouse immediately.

Also how do you refresh?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> But I heard that if you refresh your app you might get a forfeited block and need to get the warehouse immediately.
> 
> Also how do you refresh?


You might get 'offered' a forfeited block. And yes, if you accept it, it usually starts quickly, so you need to be close. You aren't ever forced to accept any blocks. To refresh, you just check the app for blocks. Stop making it complicated. It's very simple.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> You might get 'offered' a forfeited block. And yes, if you accept it, it usually starts quickly, so you need to be close. You aren't ever forced to accept any blocks. To refresh, you just check the app for blocks. Stop making it complicated. It's very simple.


How do we know if it's a forfeited block?


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Bro you can't be serious...This isn't rocket science. A monkey can figure this stuff out.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> How do we know if it's a forfeited block?


Drive up to the warehouse tomorrow and ask the workers all of these questions. They'll be happy to meet you.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

In all honesty, the best thing to do is just ignore this guy. He is probably just trolling, and if he isn't the best thing for him is to just go and do a shift anyhow. If he is serious with his questions than apparently the more information he gets, the more complicated it gets for him. Nobody is doing him any favors by trying to help him, instead you are just feeding his anxiety (or trolling).


----------



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

I worked at a delivery company for 12 years, back then there was no gps, they loved to throw you on new routes you didn't know, giant pile of packages behind your truck and you have to sort and look up every package in the map book while trying to figure out where to start your route. Times have definitely changed amazon makes it so easy even housewives can do it. Just use common sense when making deliverys, don't leave packages at apartment buildings, always get a signature at commercial/office buildings, don't leave packages where they could get wet if it rains. 

The one thing I don't like about flex is they say to leave packages in a safe place where they can't be seen from the street, well if you go around hiding packages the customers won't find them and if your going in people's back yards your likely to get shot. The front door on a single family house is where you should leave the package unless otherwise instructed, kind of the industry standard ups/FedEx follows.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Bobbydan said:


> I worked at a delivery company for 12 years, back then there was no gps, they loved to throw you on new routes you didn't know, giant pile of packages behind your truck and you have to sort and look up every package in the map book while trying to figure out where to start your route. Times have definitely changed amazon makes it so easy even housewives can do it. Just use common sense when making deliverys, don't leave packages at apartment buildings, always get a signature at commercial/office buildings, don't leave packages where they could get wet if it rains.
> 
> The one thing I don't like about flex is they say to leave packages in a safe place where they can't be seen from the street, well if you go around hiding packages the customers won't find them and if your going in people's back yards your likely to get shot. The front door on a single family house is where you should leave the package unless otherwise instructed, kind of the industry standard ups/FedEx follows.


So don't leave packages at apartments? Do I need to call them? Or just leave it at front desk.

When do you scan the package? At the warehouse or in your car? All at once or each one before you deliver? Use phone or their equipment?


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So don't leave packages at apartments? Do I need to call them? Or just leave it at front desk.
> 
> When do you scan the package? At the warehouse or in your car? All at once or each one before you deliver? Use phone or their equipment?


This job may not be for you. Maybe look into bagging groceries? Although I imagine that may yield questions like:
"Do I put the groceries on the inside or the outside of the bag?"
"How do I know when the bag is full?"
"Do I hand the bag directly to the customer or just set it down?"


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> This job may not be for you. Maybe look into bagging groceries?


That wasn't my question. I'm going to do this.


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> This job may not be for you. Maybe look into bagging groceries? Although I imagine that may yield questions like:
> "Do I put the groceries on the inside or the outside of the bag?"
> "How do I know when the bag is full?"
> "Do I hand the bag directly to the customer or just set it down?"


Lol. Facts!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Colie said:


> Lol. Facts!


Just help answer the questions for me


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Just help answer the questions for me


Oh no way. I refuse to coddle an adult, and if I were to answer those questions I'd be doing exactly that.

I said that in the nicest way possible.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Colie said:


> Oh no way. I refuse to coddle an adult, and if I were to answer those questions I'd be doing exactly that.
> 
> I said that in the nicest way possible.


Coddle? These are legit questions. I have had a bad cold and so my concentration hasn't been great.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Just help answer the questions for me


Oh man...i don't have this near me so I can't help with the actual process. I can tell you it's been simplified so even just about anyone can do it.

Ask at the warehouse, someone will walk you through it. The best way to learn is by doing. You are complicating things way to much.

You seem to overthink everything and create issues when there aren't any. Just like w/the dashcam... all the what ifs. Just do it, these systems are set up for people to learn on the fly. Sure the first time will be a little confusing but by the 3rd or 4th time you'll be a pro!

Just get a block and go for it


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Oh man...i don't have this near me so I can't help with the actual process. I can tell you it's been simplified so even just about anyone can do it.
> 
> Ask at the warehouse, someone will walk you through it. The best way to learn is by doing. You are complicating things way to much.
> 
> ...


Alright I'll do that. I guess my last question is scanning. Do you do it in the warehouse or before you reach an address? And do you use your phone?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Alright I'll do that. I guess my last question is scanning. Do you do it in the warehouse or before you reach an address? And do you use your phone?


I don't know... I think you use your phone though... I know nothing about how it actually works. I think you scan tjem in as you load your car and scan them again as you deliver each item. That's how I imagine it would work.

Inventory in. Inventory out.

I remember when you 1st started driving for uber, you were like this. Then in no time it became second nature, right?

This will be the same, in order for a system like this to be successful it has to be simple.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Alright I'll do that. I guess my last question is scanning. Do you do it in the warehouse or before you reach an address? And do you use your phone?


You have to buy a handheld Motorola scanner. It's about $225 so you should only have to work 3-4 blocks to be able to pay it off.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I don't know... I think you use your phone though... I know nothing about how it actually works. I think you scan tjem in as you load your car and scan them again as you deliver each item. That's how I imagine it would work.
> 
> Inventory in. Inventory out.
> 
> ...


Yes, I was hesitant about Uber now its 2nd nature


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

You scan the packages at the warehouse. Then you have to scan the iris of warehouse guys eye so amazon knows who checked you out. Once your on the road, you scan your own eye, so they know it's you in the car. After that just scan each package as you deliver. If any are undeliverable, return them to the warehouse and scan the eye of the worker who accepts them. Easy.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> You have to buy a handheld Motorola scanner. It's about $225 so you should only have to work 3-4 blocks to be able to pay it off.


See I don't know if this is real or a joke



Jagent said:


> You scan the packages at the warehouse. Then you have to scan the iris of warehouse guys eye so amazon knows who checked you out. Once your on the road, you scan your own eye, so they know it's you in the car. After that just scan each package as you deliver. If any are undeliverable, return them to the warehouse and scan the eye of the worker who accepts them. Easy.


With your phone? What do you mean scan your own eye?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> With your phone? What do you mean scan your own eye?


Yes. You hold the phone lens up to your eye and it scans. Takes 5 seconds. You gotta scan the WH workers eye first, otherwise he can say he never oked you to leave with packages.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Yes. You hold the phone lens up to your eye and it scans. Takes 5 seconds. You gotta scan the WH workers eye first, otherwise he can say he never oked you to leave with packages.


Scan the wh workers eye?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Scan the wh workers eye?


Did I stutter?


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Yes, I was hesitant about Uber now its 2nd nature


Can you help me with Uber? I still haven't figured it out. Super confusing. PM me when you have a chance thx.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Did I stutter?


Just confused. What does it mean to scan their eye?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

If it won't scan, just take a photo. They'll ask you for it later.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Did I stutter?


What do you mean by scan their eye?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Eyeball scanning... iris scanning.. google it. It's for identification purposes.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Scan the wh workers eye?


He's kidding about the iris scan.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Eyeball scanning... iris scanning.. google it. It's for identification purposes.


What the heck are you talking about? I'm lost. I'll just ask them to show me.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Yes, Amazon's technology is really amazing. Only downside is now I'm starting to see stars on a regular basis and I think it's from the iris scanning (I've done a few hundred blocks). I wonder how the wh workers manage.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Yes, Amazon's technology is really amazing. Only downside is now I'm starting to see stars on a regular basis and I think it's from the iris scanning (I've done a few hundred blocks). I wonder how the wh workers manage.


Stars? 5 stars or like stars in the solar system?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

miauber1x831 said:


> Yes, Amazon's technology is really amazing. Only downside is now I'm starting to see stars on a regular basis and I think it's from the iris scanning (I've done a few hundred blocks). I wonder how the wh workers manage.


Every driver that goes in there scans the guys eyeball. I smell a lawsuit. They call it Flex Eye.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

The key to getting blocks is to pick out the chunkiest, butchiest girls and bring then a box of donuts. You don't even have to be working. They just love that and will remember you always. Once you get on there good side (depending on the location you may need up to 5 dozen Krispey Kremes), you can ask them all of your ******ed questions and they will gladly laugh at you with jelly squirting from the corners of their mouths. Repeat with the plethora of 350 lb Ubers drivers. You should be where you need to be very shortly,


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 did you take your drug test for Amazon yet?


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

You know, when I picture DRider85 , I see a 12-year-old whose indulgent mom let him dye his hair blue and gel it up so he looks like Sonic. I read on one of his(her?) other threads that he's in his 30s, but I just can't shake that image.

DRider85 : scanning a package involves pointing your phone's camera at the bar code. There is such a thing as an iris scanner, but you won't need one. If you can handle the self-checkout station at your local grocery or hardware store, you have all the skills you need to scan a package.

Now, seriously, dude, relax.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

miauber1x831 said:


> This job may not be for you. Maybe look into bagging groceries? Although I imagine that may yield questions like:
> "Do I put the groceries on the inside or the outside of the bag?"
> "How do I know when the bag is full?"
> "Do I hand the bag directly to the customer or just set it down?"


ROFL


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I need to go out later but I'm so confused. It's not obvious which door I should use to exit my house. Is it the same door I came in through? What if I accidentally open the bathroom door and go through it instead? Do I wait inside the bathroom or do I go back out into the hallway? Or do I sit down on the can? I don't get this at all.

What if I close the bathroom door on my way in? Would I need to open it again in order to get out? What if, you know sometimes you're standing too close to the door when you try to open it and you pull it back and hit yourself in the forehead, and it won't open wide enough for you to get through? What then? Do I just bed down in the bathroom for the night? This is so complicated.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Just confused. What does it mean to scan their eye?


This is just mean.


----------



## LCR_dog (Aug 29, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I went through all the videos and couldn't be more confused to be honest. I'm sorry if this annoys you. I want to get started. But just don't understand. There are 19 different videos. I was watching the video for making an Amazon.com delivery. It shows that I drive to the location and then they hand me the jacket while I'm coming through in my vehicle? Then I have to put my blinkers on? And then scan packages with my phone? How do I know which packages to scan? I'm just lost.
> 
> If you could write me like a 1,2,3,4,5 step that I could study that would be great. Please no funny response like telling me to find my customers on Facebook.
> 
> Also as far as availability. Does this mean that if I put which dates I'm available I have to accept all the blocks on those dates? If I don't, is there a penalty?


Heard HIV positive can't be a delivery man, please check it out.


----------



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I went through all the videos and couldn't be more confused to be honest. I'm sorry if this annoys you. I want to get started. But just don't understand. There are 19 different videos. I was watching the video for making an Amazon.com delivery. It shows that I drive to the location and then they hand me the jacket while I'm coming through in my vehicle? Then I have to put my blinkers on? And then scan packages with my phone? How do I know which packages to scan? I'm just lost.
> 
> If you could write me like a 1,2,3,4,5 step that I could study that would be great. Please no funny response like telling me to find my customers on Facebook.
> 
> Also as far as availability. Does this mean that if I put which dates I'm available I have to accept all the blocks on those dates? If I don't, is there a penalty?


1. Pick up your phone
2. Find the app.
3. Uninstall.
4. Throw your phone into the toilet
5. Flush


----------



## WVboyinOH (Jan 11, 2016)

Neuroxic77 said:


> Unfortunately, upon inital review, Amazon found your backround to be more complicated than others.


Funniest reply I've read in quite a while. Thanks!


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

KILLERST said:


> 1. Pick up your phone
> 2. Find the app.
> 3. Uninstall.
> 4. Throw your phone into the toilet
> 5. Flush


You guys are so mean. I just signed up. Am I not allowed to ask questions here? Supposed to be a forum. Have some common decency and courtesy, I thought this differentiated America vs other nations. We are the most helpful nation.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

We're not mean. We're just bitter. A lot of our bitterness could very well save you some grief in the long run.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> You guys are so mean. I just signed up. Am I not allowed to ask questions here?


Depends. If your questions are genuine then you'll (probably) get a straight answer. On the other hand, if your questions are comedy gold like DRider85's, then the odds are against it.


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

Prius13 said:


> You guys are so mean. I just signed up. Am I not allowed to ask questions here? Supposed to be a forum. Have some common decency and courtesy, I thought this differentiated America vs other nations. We are the most helpful nation.


The majority of questions asked are answered. Common decency and courtesy? Enough with the attempted guilt trip. The guy is a troll. If not a troll then he's simply quite unfit for the program.

Oh and it's definitely a forum. Whether it's mean or not has nothing to do with the definition.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Colie said:


> Oh and it's definitely a forum. Whether it's mean or not has nothing to do with the definition.


You come on here and use... logic? Are you mad? This is lunacy - someone's going to get hurt.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Depends. If your questions are genuine then you'll (probably) get a straight answer. On the other hand, if your questions are comedy gold like DRider85's, then the odds are against it.


Indeed, it's a comedy


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Behemoth said:


> Indeed, it's a comedy


on another note, is Flex better work experience than entitled Uber and Lyft pax?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> on another note, is Flex better work experience than entitled Uber and Lyft pax?


It depends on what you enjoy. I did the math, and for me, a $66 three hour block ended up paying about $8/hr once I factored in travel time and expenses. Plus, loading, rooting through, unloading 45 packages and starting the car 45 times seemed like it was hard on the vehicle.

On the positive side, everyone enjoys getting a package and no rude pax to deal with.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Jagent said:


> It depends on what you enjoy. I did the math, and for me, a $66 three hour block ended up paying about $8/hr once I factored in travel time and expenses. Plus, loading, rooting through, unloading 45 packages and starting the car 45 times seemed like it was hard on the vehicle.
> 
> On the positive side, everyone enjoys getting a package and no rude pax to deal with.


Oh man how I miss a pax getting into my car and then complaining about their day, other U/L drivers, Uber or Lyft itself, or all 3! Those were the days!


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> on another note, is Flex better work experience than entitled Uber and Lyft pax?


Big time for me. Packages don't ask stupid questions


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Drider is special needs, not making fun of him but giving some context to why he seems obtuse.

No one can babysit you through doing this job. You have to go and do it in person. The guide pinned at the top of the page is as plain as it gets if you still don't get it you need to go into the warehouse and get help.

No one here has the time to babysit you my friend. Focus on getting a block first, then you can PM me on how to get to the warehouse.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Yea' well you all can talk $#!+ about Drider, but I feel just about as clueless to the whole Flex thing as he does. Would like to know the answers to many of his questions, but seeing how you all answered him, I don't think it's worth asking.

I think I've heard enough though, to know it's really a PITA job, that doesn't pay much, if any more than rideshare, so that's all I really need to know. Rest of this stuff is a non-issue then.


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Yea' well you all can talk $#!+ about Drider, but I feel just about as clueless to the whole Flex thing as he does. Would like to know the answers to many of his questions, but seeing how you all answered him, I don't think it's worth asking.
> 
> I think I've heard enough though, to know it's really a PITA job, that doesn't pay much, if any more than rideshare, so that's all I really need to know. Rest of this stuff is a non-issue then.


How far have you gotten in the onboarding process?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> No one can babysit you through doing this job. You have to go and do it in person. The guide pinned at the top of the page is as plain as it gets if you still don't get it you need to go into the warehouse and get help.


Not to mention the 19 very specific training videos that, *if you watch and pay attention*, will get you 90% of the way there. You can even watch them more than once.

Combined with the pinned forum thread, anyone capable of doing the job knows everything they need to. The rest is a handful of tips and tricks to cruise smoothly through the blocks faster and refine your steps.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Yea' well you all can talk $#!+ about Drider, but I feel just about as clueless to the whole Flex thing as he does. Would like to know the answers to many of his questions, but seeing how you all answered him, I don't think it's worth asking.
> 
> I think I've heard enough though, to know it's really a PITA job, that doesn't pay much, if any more than rideshare, so that's all I really need to know. Rest of this stuff is a non-issue then.


Beats driving for 75 cents a mile in Sacramento


----------

